# Exterior Tile Deck and Walkway Painting



## tide88 (Mar 18, 2008)

Can any suggest what product they think would be best to paint an exterior tile deck and walkway. The tile is a pink 6" and has a gloss finish, although the finish has dulled a bit. I had done the previous decks in the building by roughing them up with sand paper, the applying one coat of XIM, then two coats of tuff top. It has held up well, but I am looking for a bit of a higher end look and one that will hold up better. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Painting over tile can never be high end :no:
Rip the tile up, grind the surface, now you have a raw surface to achieve the look your looking for. You can do some cool stuff with Shercrete and a hopper.


----------

